# Cajun Shrimp Appetizer



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Cajun Shrimp Appetizer

Ingredients 

1 pound extra large shrimp, shelled and deveined 
1 tablespoon. lime juice 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/2 teaspoon onion powder 
1/4 teaspoon thyme leaves, crushed 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon ground red pepper 
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1 to 2 teaspoons oil 

Method 


Place shrimp in a bowl and sprinkle with lime juice. Toss to coat. 

Combine garlic powser, onion powder, thyme, salt and both peppers in a cup or small glass. Sprinkle the spice mixture over shrimp. Toss again to coat shrimp evenly. 

Add oil to a large skillet and spread to coat the pan. Heat until hot. 

Add the shrimp and cook, stirring, about 3 minutes until shrimp are pink. Do not overcook or shrimp will get tough. 

Place the shrimp in a serving bowl, cover and refrigerate until cold. 

Garnish with lime wedges before serving. 

Makes 16 to 18 appetizers.


----------

